# Anybody seen this type of dowelled drawer joint before?



## DLC (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey folks,
My neighbor has this antique oak washstand. The drawers have an interesting joinery style that I hadn't seen before. I found this picture (attached) online of the same kind of joint from a washstand that is for sale on Ebay. Looks like they did a series of dowels, but it's interesting that they used a series of overlapping drilled-out circles instead of a straight line edge. Anybody know what this type of joint would be called, and why they didn't just use a straight line edge?
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Pin and crescent joint.

The machine used to make them predated dovetailing 
machines, so it was an advancement in the industrialization
of furniture construction that was later made obsolete.

Still, it's aesthetically interesting.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes. I have reworked many pieces with this construction. Its a good, strong joint and looks good.


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

Technically, it's a Knapp Joint.
Knapp developed the jig which allowed the automated production of quality furniture at a time when previously better furniture was expensive because it had to be hand made.
At least, that's what I read while looking up the drawer joint in the past.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Any idea what time period/s that type of joint was used?


----------



## bannerpond1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, I have an antique dresser with marble between two small drawers on the top. All the drawers have this joint. I'm glad to find out the name.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It went out of use around the turn of the century. The
machine was patented in 1867.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a marble top walnut dresser with these joints. My understanding is it was made around 1904.
I read somewhere this joint was only used for about 20 years; didn't realize the machine was patented in 1867. Must have taken a few years to go from a patent to a production machine.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55149


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I would do those joints before butterfly. Actually I'd like to try some router options for the next drawer I make. Bits are just so high.


----------



## DLC (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. You are a really nice source of information.


----------



## Tmtoolman (Oct 29, 2013)

This came from my wife's family in Toronto. I just haven't had time to look up any information yet. Thanks for sharing the info. My wife calls this a washstand.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm, and an Empire washstand at that!!


----------



## woodrookieII (Feb 9, 2011)

I just repaired a dresser for my Dad with those joints. Dresser was bought new by my Great Grandparents some time around 1905ish.

.....rookieII


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Love this kind of thread. Great info, good cross referencing, and, IMHO, a pretty joint.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

There are router jigs available today that emulate this joint. Last time I was at the woodworkers show in Kansas City, a guy was selling a tool that accepted several dove tail templates, box joint templates, as well as this one.


----------

